# NMEA 2000 to iPhone or Ipad



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Is there a way to get engine data to iPhone? I know you get it broadcasted over WiFi with boxes and modules but wondering if there’s away to adapt via lightning cable? Want to keep it simple and trying to avoid installing a gps. Any links to apps are appreciated as well!


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I know mercury has the vessel view.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

So I made some headway in my quest to get engine data on my iphone wirelessly. So far only getting RPM’s displayed. Looking for another app that supports nmea2000.


----------



## Travis Rimel (May 3, 2018)

What is that? that's cool...


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Its an engine gateway with a nmea2000 backbone.. The gateway transmits its own wifi but all you need is a browser on a phone.. No cell service needed.


----------

